# Engañar a un circuito.



## bean (Jul 1, 2006)

Saludos!

Tengo un circuito para simular el amanecer/atardecer en un acuario. Tengo pensado hacer la  parte de la iluminacion del acuario con leds (unos 100) y conectarlo a este circuito. El caso es que este circuito va con 220voltios y es para lamparas de filamento. Si conecto el sistema de leds, el circuito no funciona, pero si conecto el sistema de leds y una bombilla (220v 50w) en paralelo si funciona, regulando la intensidad de los leds hacia arrriba y hacia abajo.

La pregunta es :

Como puedo engañar al circuito para que "piense" que tiene una bombilla o una carga resistiva, pero que no me consuma como tal?.. ya que la idea de hacerlo con leds es precisamente para ahorrar energia.  

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Dario Vega (Jul 1, 2006)

Probablemente el circuito controle la iluminación con tiristores o triac y no funcionan con cargas no lineales como los diodos LED (igual a lo que sucede con los dispositivos para encender la luz al oscurecer que algunos no permiten utilizar lámparas de bajo consumo).

Tal vez funcione si en paralelo con los LED colocas un resistor, por ejemplo de 50K el que disipará cerca de 1 Watt y hara que el control vea una carga resistiva sin introducir un gran consumo.


Exitos


----------



## bean (Jul 1, 2006)

DARIO .... estoy usando un transformador con un rectificador para que de 12 v de continua paralos leds conectado a la salida de 220v del circuito regulador y con una resitencia de 50K a la salida de 12v de corrirnte continua no hace nada de nada.

Si te refieres a poner la de 50K en paralelo a la salida del regulador de 220v  ¿¿¿no se ACHICHARRARA????


----------



## Dario Vega (Jul 1, 2006)

Por algun motivo el regulador no gusta de la carga del transformador que es inductiva. Si funciona con una lámpara en paralelo parece que hay que buscar una carga resistiva que lo haga operar tratando de no consumir demasiada potencia.

50K en 220V da una potencia de 1W, si pones una de 2W o más debería soportarlo. También puedes buscar una lámpara incandescente pero de muy baja potencia, creo que hay de 10W


----------



## bean (Jul 1, 2006)

Gracias Dario, lo probare y te comentare!


----------



## bean (Jul 14, 2006)

Dario, lo de las resistencias no funciona, pongo hasta 8 resistencias  de 50k y 2W en paralelo y el muy ca....n sabe que no es una bombilla y no funciona, he compredo una bombilla de 15watios, de esas de horno, pero me gustaria reducira un mas el consumo. 

Gracias de todas formas por intentar ayudarme.

Un saludo


----------



## wilsonplex (Jul 14, 2006)

Hola bean, yo hice algo similar con un aparato que consumìa 200watss y querìa ponerle un motor que consumiera menos, el  truco es sencillo, lo principal que tenes que hacer es desarmar el aparato, o sea levantar la tapa y verificar la salida de la làmpara, en ella se encontrarà un dispositivo que detecta la corriente y activa una especie de interruptor ya sea mecànico o electrònico, el punto es que tenes que puentear ese interruptor y luego poner tus leds a la salida, pero lo màs importante, si no sabes cual es ese interruptor lo mejor serìa que no puentearas nada y si es posible, le tomaras una foto y me la enviaras al siguiente correo: ambrosioux@yahoo.com y yo con gusto examinarè el circuito y te indicarè cual es lo que tenes que puentear. Sencillo verdad, solo un puente. Hasta pronto. A si es posible mejor si publicas aquì directamente el diagrama (foto) de tu circuito.


----------



## bean (Jul 18, 2006)

Este es el circuito en cuestion, me parece que no va a ser tan sencillo como realizarle un puente.


HAy que añadir que el circuito se activa cuando se cierra un swicht marcado como "input".

El sw1 es un swicht para programar el circuito en sus diferentes funciones que no interesa en este caso.

Ac power 220 volts.

Te agradeceria que le echaras y vistazo y me comentaras.


----------



## wilsonplex (Jul 20, 2006)

intentè descargar el circuito que està aquì (en la pàgina) pero solo me abre una pàgina en blanco, parece que se necesita un programa especial aparte del que abre pdf, si fuera posible que me dijeras con que programa abrirlo (mejor dicho, descargarlo), con gusto revisarìa el circuito y te ayudarìa. Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 20, 2006)

wilsonplex dijo:
			
		

> intentè descargar el circuito que està aquì (en la pàgina) pero solo me abre una pàgina en blanco, parece que se necesita un programa especial aparte del que abre pdf, si fuera posible que me dijeras con que programa abrirlo (mejor dicho, descargarlo), con gusto revisarìa el circuito y te ayudarìa. Saludos.



Hola wilson,

Yo tengo instalado el adobe reader 7 y me abre el archivo sin ningun problema, intenta descargando la ultima version de este programa:

http://www.adobe.com/es/products/acrobat/readstep2.html

Saludos.


----------



## Arturito (Jul 23, 2006)

Hola, proba los led sin rectificarlos y pone la mitad de los led en paralelo en contrafase a la otra mitad asi equilibras el consumo de alterna en el transformador. Claro que no se si a los peces le gustaran los led pestañando a 50 ciclos/s. Saludos.


----------



## biel (Sep 2, 2006)

hola sldos a todos y a bean en particular .veamos si la flauta suena.(sin esquema todo es posible) si los led no te lucen es porque la intensidad que por ellos circula es muy baja y el tiristor o triac que lleva tu simulador no se dispara cosa que si hace cuando le pones la lampara en paralelo ,pues la intensidad es mucho mas alta. si el simulador es como me creo, la solucion puede ser poner en paralelo mas series de leds hasta que arranque, los  100 leds que has puesto consumen unos 4w y yo calculo que te arrancara con unos 10 a15 watios 3 series mas por lo menos ,ya se que 300 leds son muchisimos , pero es que deberian ser mas por lo menos 127 por serie a  1,7v por led , si no quieres que se te fundan,luego te queda la solucion de ponerles resistencias pero estas no dan luz sino calor. sldos


----------



## bean (Sep 2, 2006)

GRacias por la información, vere que puedo hacer y como lo soluciono, orque a dia de hoy todavia sigo en las mismas . Compre dos bombillas  de 3 watios/220volts y en solitario no funcionaban, en serie tampoco. Buscare un de 10 W a ver que pasa.
Gracias


----------



## fraespre (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola,

Tengo el mismo problema al sustituir los halógenos del comedor por LEDs, justo al sustituir el último el regulador carece de un mínimo de consumo y corta el suministro.
Mi regulador es: GAD Almansa irc-6m

Me podríais recomendar algún regulador que tenga un consumo mínimo de 0w (o bien 7w) ? (entiendo que un regulador así resolvería el problema)


----------



## fraespre (Jul 27, 2012)

Al final he resuelto mi problema, usando:
http://www.dinuy.com/pages/es/productos/reguladores-de-luz/formato-pastilla/re-pla-le1.php


----------

